# Does your dog(s) sleep with you?



## cascy (Dec 5, 2010)

Just curious... How many of you allow your dog to sleep in bed with you?


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Ivy groans if you touch her when she is on the bed and wakes me up so nooo she is in the kennels... Angel would take the entire bed for herself so nooo... and Edward is just too dang big...lol

When Oden was alive he always slept on my side of the bed at my feet... course he would sneak up on the bed AFTER the hubbie fell asleep and would jump off the bed when he started to move around like he was waking up..lmao


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

No, i tried once when the other half was away and i woke up in a ball on the pillows, they just took up the WHOLE bed. never again


----------



## mamas boy (Dec 5, 2010)

sometimes but i try not to make it a habit .


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Yes...However, I think after THIS incident...They will be sleeping in kennels from now on...


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

Yes, Deebo sleeps with me in my bed. Aside from him needing to be right under me, he's pretty good, doesn't make any noise or move around much so I don't mind. He likes to cuddle so its cute.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

bella usually goes to her crate at night, but in the morning she's on the side of the bed crying until i let her up. she'll fall asleep there for the rest of the morning.


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

My guys(Kera, Nilla, Dora, Tonka) are ALL cover dogs. King and Daisy (mikeys dogs) will not venture under the covers. But they listen when we tell them to lay (they practically have their own "floor bed) if we don't want them on the bed. When Mikey works early in the morn I allow who ever wants to come up to come up and when its just a few at the bottom they can come up and curl in a ball at the bottom of the bed. Mainly Kera, Nilla and Tonka all feel the need to be at my feet 24/7 Dora is the good one and chills chewin on a bone all night and Daisy and King sleep like rocks. They have only ever chewd the back of 1 leather boot and 1 bra. So for 6 dogs in one room I would say it's workin out. we also spend about $30 at the butcher a month on smoked shins & hooves and shins. That keeps them pre occupied (and they know they are not alloud in the bed with them  )!


----------



## Runthru (Sep 22, 2010)

There is no room in our bed for Pinkie, But as soon as I get up she takes my spot and cuddles with my fiancee


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

Not on my bed but by my bed in HER bed lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Do you mean does he allow me to sleep in the bed with him? Ah, sometimes. He sleeps on his back always under the cover with head on pillow, yupp, like a human. Sometimes I fight him and Brayden for a spot on the bed, but I usually lose and end up at foot of bed lying across it or on the floor.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Yes, but only if I buy him dinner first


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

When I first got my pups I didn't let them on the bed because they were too small. I didn't want to roll over and crush my 5 week old babies. 

Now that Kane is older, I allow him to sleep on the bed with me, but he has to sit and wait for me to let him up. He doesn't put up a fight if I make him sleep on the floor, he usually just finds a pile of clothes (lol) or a blanket to lay on, but by the time the morning rolls around, I'll wake up to find him on the bed. Sneaky little butt.

So, I just shrug and let'em on the bed where we'll both be happy.


----------



## Brianchris (Oct 22, 2010)

I think the question is, can i sleep without him next to me... LOL, but i guess its also because he is (for now) so small, we'll see when he actually gets bigger HAHA...


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Yep all three sleep in our bed... They take up so much room we had to buy a Cali king... Sarge sleeps next to me or at my feet... Nikita sleeps like a human next to the hubby and lulu the shih tzu sleeps on a pillow above our heads... When our three year wakes up in the middle of the night and crawls into our bed it gets very overcrowded


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Loki takes my husband's place when he gets up at 3am for work so I always wake up to a snuggly pitter poo in the mornings.


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Yea Savannah sleeps in bed with me...I have a queen sized bed, but I always end up with just a sliver, as she slowly gets closer and closer thru out the night forcing me into the wall...haha


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

Wingman said:


> Yea Savannah sleeps in bed with me...I have a queen sized bed, but I always end up with just a sliver, as she slowly gets closer and closer thru out the night forcing me into the wall...haha


:rofl: my bf complains about that too. he says he ends up in the crack while we get the bed.


----------



## ruin (Oct 23, 2010)

Man dogs are so weird! We have a routine. Everyone usually falls asleep in the living room. Then I wake everyone up to get in to their beds. (ruin just moved out of his crate) So we all go into the bedroom and the dogs have beds on the ground next to the bed. I always try to entice them to snuggle in the bed but as soon as we start moving they get mad and go to pet beds. Then at 7 am they wake me up sooo cute with kisses and pounces.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha, Lauren, I heart Kangol he is too funny

Stacia, odin sounds so much like Phoenix, that is exactly what he does, lol

Alright so ehre how my house works, lol. Yes each dog has/d it's own bed. Before Orio and Phoenix had to be seperated, Orion and Penny shared a bed on the b/f's side of the bed and Phoenix on his bed on my side of the bed. In the middle of the night, Phoenix gets in bed with us, lays at my feet and Penny would get up and sleep on the couch and Orion stayed on the bed next to the b/f, lol.

Now - Orion goes in a crate and since Penny has passed, Phoenix sleeps in bed with us but at the foot of the bed, but he still puts himself to bed at like 8:30, he has since he was 2 months old, he waits til he thinks we are asleep and crawls into bed at my feet and stays there, do you know how hard it is to move when you have a 75lb dog, laying between your feet, lol.
Some nights the b/f and I will take turns and sleep on the couch with the White Boy (Orion), so he can have sleep time outside of his crate, although he lovces his crate. But yeah that's about it


----------



## Bully4Life (Oct 21, 2010)

They both sleep on the bed, but they usually have their own spots, and they graciously give me and my wife enough room....lol


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

No they don't. They sleep about 3ft from my bed on their bed of pillows and blankets. In order for them to be on my bed they wear boxers. I do not want all their man parts and their pooper hole anywhere near anything that touches my face, so if they have boxers on, which they don't mind wearing btw, they are decent enough to be on my bed. As far as sleeping with me at night. NO. I need my sleep, so I get the bed, they get the floor. Jay can hardly stand sharing with me lol let alone the dogs too.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Ecko has his own bed next to my side and Chili the chihuahua has a bed on Dawn's side. If one of us stays home sick both dogs are in the bed with us,or if Ecko has a really loud dream, and sometimes when Dawn leaves for work I'll call Ecko up. But for the most part they prefer their own beds.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Nope, he's on the floor in his little doggie cuddle bed, which is right next to our bed. I'd rather have him on the floor just in case my better half lets her guard down and I have a chance for some happy time. :roll: Don't want the dog in the way....ha ha ha


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

yes good lord, i have had up to 6 dogs and 3 cats at once in my bed before and it's only a queen!!!! :O can you say puppy pile! i need to upgrad to a king lol


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

My current rotation is one cat next to my head the other under the covers snuggled to the back of my legs, Lucy up by my head where I use her for a pillow and Gina at the foot of the bed. Then after I wake up around 5:45 for a potty break for the pups then cheza comes and gets in bed with in the middle of the bed between Lucy and Gina using my hip or legs as a pillow. Lol if I ever get a BF he's screwed 

When I went on vacation with my friend I couldn't sleep without the girls so I had to compromise and cuddle rape my friend, he was like... err ok I guess muhaha like he had a choice! Although I still didn’t sleep well since his breathing pattern was completely different than Lucy’s. =Z


----------



## desertracer (May 26, 2009)

My pitty, starts on his bean bag, or on the chase sofa. Then by about 2 A.M. he is in bed, pushing me to the side. And cuddling into the sheets.

In glamis and out camping he will cuddle next to anyone who lets him. haha


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't have a problem with it but I usually don't let her get on the bed while I am falling asleep. She kinda gets int the way and it bothers me.. 

When i wake up she is on my bed which I am fine with so sometime at night she figures out I'm asleep and sneaks up lol..


----------



## YAHHOO (Nov 27, 2010)

Charlie definately doesn't get to sleep on the bed often. The little punk thinks he needs to lay on the pillows or on my legs and gets pissy when I move him so I put him in his crate lol. Plus I like keeping him used to the crate since its the only time he really uses it. Our old dog however was very well mannered as a bed buddy and if you tapped her would get off until you were comfortable and get back on the bed out of the way so she got to sleep with us.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

onyx will sleep in his crate at night. when i leave for work at 430am and my wife is done helping me get ready and onyx fed she takes him upstairs and he will cuddle with my middle daughter eleni. onyx and elli are snuggle buddies. also after i am gone tina feels alot safer knowing onyx is onl 20ft away from her and is in the rooms with the girls.

so far he hasnt chewed anything and its the only time he dosent try to play squash with the cat.

his true breed name comes out when i am going to work...nanny dog


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Beastley sleeps on the couch with my husband while my king size bed is claimed by Fat Boy and I get the edge.


----------



## ultramagnus (Sep 28, 2010)

When my OEB bernard was still w/ us. yeah he slept with me his snoring would put me at ease and he would sleep right next to me and try to roll the GF off the bed haha. 

Sonny did when i 1st got him but after awhile i would send him to his bed in the crate which is fine w/ him his crate is in my room so he's not far from me .He does take naps w/ me on the bed on the weekends which is like 2-3hr naps...lol 
Sonny doesn't mind me using him as a pillow either, as long as i'm right next to him the walls around us can fall but as long as he's comfy he is just fine.


----------



## Padlock (Nov 19, 2010)

When i was younger (17-18) i let my first few dogs sleep in my bed
until i realized i didn't like waking up with hair in my mouth. then i
relegated the dog to a big wing-backed chair i brought up to my bedroom.
now, i don't like any animals in my house for extended periods of time,
being that i own my home and my things,... dogs will shorten the life span
of a homes components. it's nice when guests walk in and say you keep
a very clean and fresh smelling home. the animals can sleep in their houses
outside.


----------



## betty90278 (May 30, 2008)

they sure do ! snuggle bunnies


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Do you mean does he allow me to sleep in the bed with him? Ah, sometimes. He sleeps on his back always under the cover with head on pillow, yupp, like a human. Sometimes I fight him and Brayden for a spot on the bed, but I usually lose and end up at foot of bed lying across it or on the floor.


:rofl: Kangol cuh-racks me up!! Definitely a one of a kind personality. lol

Lex claimed an ottoman as his bed & Lily is smack dab in the middle of Sean & I every night.


----------

